

Journey to Launch: Ten Lessons from Launching Our Product, Snowy Evening - botskonet
http://www.botsko.net/blog/2012/04/27/journey-to-launch-ten-lessons-from-launching-our-product-snowy-evening/
An honest account of the mistakes we've made and ten lessons we've learned over the six years it took us to build two products, and to finally launch one.
======
Arelius
The interface looks real nice, I may give it a try, we've been looking for an
issue tracker.

Of course to sell the company on it it'd be nice to know if you have any
export functionality?

~~~
botskonet
Thank you, I agree the interface really came out well. At the moment we do not
have a public export function but that is coming soon. One of the reasons for
the delay is we're trying to determine what formats to offer, the primary
formats are xml and csv. If anyone has recommendation/preference we'll
consider it!

